# Television Displays Same Channels



## ifgo (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but I figured I'd try. My RCA TV (pretty old, not even flat panel) is connected to your basic Cable Television, and at this time it is only displaying one channel on every channel. This just started this morning. Every channel you change to is displaying the same fuzzy program. I have two other TVs in the house that are working fine. I have one splitter that divides the cable to these three televisions so I tried changing the cables around but for some reason just this one TV isn't working properly. If anyone has any ideas as of what do to, I'd appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a cable box involved on any of the tv's?


----------



## ifgo (May 9, 2010)

No cable boxes


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you have a tv that's easy to move, you could try hooking it up to the same cable the "bad" tv is hooked to. If this tv works on that cable, then the problem is in the tv.


----------



## ifgo (May 9, 2010)

I actually tested that theory out last night and yeah its the TV. Thanks for the help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since you did not mention the model, some have setup - even old ones - try going into setup and let it scan for channels and see if ihelps.


----------

